# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  11. В первый месяц реально вообще ни на что нет времени?

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_11. В первый месяц реально вообще ни на что нет времени?_

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## lastochka

Вах, в первый месяц у меня было время на ВСЕ!!! Потому что сын спал постоянно, и со мной, и без меня. Я и убиралась по 3 раза в день, и 5 блюд на обед готовила, и вечно накрашенная и причесанная. А вот со второго месяца как-то все потяжелело...

----------


## Jazz

Время есть, но не тогда, когда ты привыкла или когда ты запланировала.  Сложность поначалу только в том, чтобы понять ритмы малыша и подстроить под них свои дела.
Ну и конечно, слинг форева!  Именно в первые месяцы он отлично освобождает тебе кучу времени, пока мелкий в нем спит или питается.

----------


## kazangi

а я весь первый месяц отсыпалась)) после ночных родов

----------


## kosharrr

Пока свежие впечатления(нам то и 3х мес нет)-есть время, и приготовить и в нете поторчать. Действительно надо понять ритмы малыша, но....у всех окружающих были проблемы с животами и он таксали много на руках. Я таскала тож, но умеренно. Я вообще из роддома выписалась и жила неделю одна, только 2 раза пришли помочь купать. И главное не оттягивать укладывание спать. Я почему-то вбила себе в голову, что раньше 23-24 не уснети получала море каприз и страданий. Сейчас засыпает к 21 и у меня куча свободного времени. И конечно же досыпать в дневные сны. Кстати, деть спит намного качественнее, если рядом мама.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Время есть, но не тогда, когда ты привыкла или когда ты запланировала.  Сложность поначалу только в том, чтобы понять ритмы малыша и подстроить под них свои дела.
> Ну и конечно, слинг форева!  Именно в первые месяцы он отлично освобождает тебе кучу времени, пока мелкий в нем спит или питается.


Подпишусь под каждым словом! Лучше не скажешь.
Я долго не могла подстроиться под ритм, он у меня еще прикладывался чуть не каждые 5-15 минут, была короткая уздечка языка. Было сложно втянуться. Слинг освобождал руки, чтобы поесть самой, ребенок лежал ел, я сидела за столом и ела сама. Но первые несколько дней я была в такой эйфории, что мыть посуду было выше моих способностей. Готовила тоже мама. Один раз пришла акушерка на осмотр ребенка и помыла мне эту посуду, т.к. я была никакая. Но потихоньку устаканилось, я втянулась в такие частые кормления и первые три месяца у меня ребенок нормально прибавлял. Кстати, в традициях разных народов на первые 40 дней кто-то помогает роженице с бытом, т.е. она находится чисто с ребенком, а все по дому делают другие женщины из общины. Считаю, что это мудро.

----------


## kazangi

А мне наоборот было важно, чтоб никто мне не помогал и вообще не толпился в доме. Хотелось самой войти в этот новый ритм, как-то приспособиться, а гости только мешали настроиться на новый лад, выработать какой-то свой режим. Я разрывалась между гостями, дочей и домашними делами.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Гости, понятное дело, от гостей какой толк? Часто они хотят, чтобы ИМ уделяли внимание во время их визита, но бывают и с пониманием люди, реже. Думаю, что первое время помощь мамы не повредит, если это помощь именно в быту, а не помощь типа "давай соску ему дадим" или "давай я покормлю из бутылочки, а ты сходи молока купи в магазине".

----------


## kazangi

неее, мама тож мешала

----------


## kosharrr

Мне не мешала(правда она к концу недели подъехала), но и мужа рядом не было. Сейчас мне в одиночестве очень даже хорошо.

----------


## yakudza

Я сейчас вспоминаю это время. Конечно полуторагодовалый ребенок требует много больше произвольного внимания, чем новорожденный. и сейчас кажется, что там было сложного? кормился и спал, ничего ему больше и не надо. А всё ж-таки было тяжело. Во-первых сказывалась послеродовая усталость и у меня, например, очень болели швы на промежности. Особо не попорхаешь. А еще надо что-то приготовить (хотя бы только себе), поесть (на это тоже нужно время, не занятое кормлением ребенка), постирать пеленки (понятно, что есть машинка, но я застирывала от какашек отдельно), погладить, убраться. В чем-то муж помогал, когда приходил с работы. Но это же только вечером. 

В жж попалось интересное обсуждение на тему "что можно сделать до родов заранее, чтобы  максимально облгчить свой быт в первые месяцы".
Варианты такие: рзобрать шкафы и убрать ненужные вещи - освободить пространство себе и ребенку; 
приготовить и заморозить еды - всё что можно - от котлеток до бульонов;
заранее купить всё необходимое для ребенка (тут не совсем согласна, т.к. можно ошибиться и купить ненужное или не подходящее);
заранее купить провиант, бытовую химию и домашнюю одежду для себя.

Вот. Я для себя такой вариант отметила.
Может ещё что-нибудь предложите?

----------


## kazangi

я в первый месяц надеюсь как ни странно на Улю, но она мне реально помогает и больше помощников не предвидится. Шкафы освобождаю, покупаю все заранее, да... Мультиварка, посудомойка и стиралка - величайшие изобретения человечества! и слинг! Приобрела шезлонг для маленького, чтоб можно было откладывать и рядом был. И заморачиваться в этот раз с глажкой  одежек, купанием, гулянием 3 раза в день, всякими "нужными" процедурами не буду))) Как пойдет, так пойдет.

----------


## Polixenia

Мне кажется, лучше вообще не париться :Smile: )) Потому что после вторых родов совсем все по-другому, чем после первых. После первых родов я, наверное, недели две-три чувствовала себя инвалидом из-за швов на промежности. Было привыкание к новой роли мамы. А вместе с тем хотелось еще выполнять и некоторые прежние функции: то есть содержать квартиру в чистоте, готовить вкусные обеды-ужины, себя поддерживать на должном уровне В общем, дня через два-три после выписки из роддома со мной чуть ли не истерика случилась, когда я поняла, что НИЧЕГО не успеваю. 

Когда родилась Лиза, все было по-другому. Во-первых, муж сразу взял отпуск на две недели. И эти первые две недели на хозяйстве был он. А я наслаждалась тем, что кормила дочку, а меня кормил муж Во-вторых, я изначально не пыталась выполнить пятилетку за два дня. То есть я спокойно относилась к тому, что, допустим, сегодня не успела помыть полы или вытереть пыль. Значит, я сделаю это завтра или послезавтра (или попрошу это сделать старшую дочь, в этом преимущество большой разницы в возрасте между детьми). 

Бывало, что не успевала приготовить ужин. Но вот сейчас тоже думаю, что не из-за того, что дочь много времени днем отнимала, а из-за неправильно поставленных приоритетов. Допустим, сначала готовку ужина я оставляла по привычке на вторую половину дня. Но как раз после четырех-пяти часов вечера у Лизы начинался активный период. То есть ей хотелось тусить на руках и есть маму :Smile:  Попытки совместить это с готовкой ужина потерпели крах. Пришлось перестраивать свое расписание. Основные дела у меня были в первой половине дня, чтобы потом я могла целиком и полностью посвящать время дочке и не дергаться по поводу пригоревших котлет :Smile: 

Еще мне кажется, очень важно, чтобы родные и близкие (муж, в первую очередь) спокойно относились к НИЧЕГОНЕУСПЕВАНИЮ. Когда у меня такое случалось, и я вечером говорила мужу, что сегодня я не успела приготовить ужин. он спокойно отвечал: ничего страшного, я помогу. 

А вообще, первый месяц, мое мнение, он очень даже не сложный. Потому что деть еще почти все время спит, времени свободного довольно много. Мне сложнее было во второй и частично третий месяц, когда ребенок вдруг резко перестает спать много, а ты к этому не вполне готова

----------


## Polixenia

Да, стиральная машина - это вещь! Когда Настя маленькая была, у нас была обычная машинка, в которую сначала надо залить воду, потом слить, потом еще белье прополоскать... в общем, тот еще геморр. Сейчас все проще. Мы это поняли, когда в конце лета наша машинка сломалась, и нам дня три пришлоось стирать Лизины пеленки на руках :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

> Еще мне кажется, очень важно, чтобы родные и близкие (муж, в первую очередь) спокойно относились к НИЧЕГОНЕУСПЕВАНИЮ. Когда у меня такое случалось, и я вечером говорила мужу, что сегодня я не успела приготовить ужин. он спокойно отвечал: ничего страшного, я помогу.


вот в первый раз меня очень радовало отсутствие рядом родных и близких))) потому что они тоже требовали внимания, вгоняли чувство неполноценности из-за НИЧЕГОНЕУСПЕВАНИЯ, а помощи какой-то большой не было. А муж... муж привык, потому что я еще когда работала, вечно дома не бывала и ничего не успевала))).

----------


## Polixenia

+5!!! Когда Настя маленькая была, мы жили с моими родителями, и моя мама любила говорить: я вот все успевала сделать! и убраться, и утром папе завтрак приготовить... Меня прям это задевало. Про завтрак - чистая правда. Сколько помню, она всегда вставала раньше всех утром, чтобы накормить папу и нас. Очень многие другие дела маме помогала делать старшая сестра. Ну, и не все она успевала, это я тоже помню, но мама этому сейчас не верит :Smile: ))

Сейчас я очень наслаждаюсь тем, что меня никто не учит тому, во сколько мне встать, кого чем накормить, сколько раз погулять с дитем :Smile:  Я люблю своих родных. Но жить от них лучше отдельно.

----------


## yakudza

Эх, а у меня будет разноплановый опыт. В первую бер-ть мы жили с родителями. С одной стороны бабушка помогала очень, а потом тетя иногда приходила (мама у меня оочень много работает). Помогали. Причем тетя спрашивала, что надо? быстро и ловко все делала и никаких советов не давала. На нее просто приятно посмотреть за работой. И ей было приятно, что она мне помогает.
А сейчас будем только с мужем. не знаю, доедет ли кто до меня. Ну и не знаю, надо ли оно мне... муж тоже планирует отпуск брать. Ну а нет так нет. Он у меня не требовательный. Единственная проблема - не утонуть в собачьей шерсти. Тут нужно очень часто и качественно ее выгребать. Ну видно будет. Думаю справимся!))) Страхов нет. Со вторым ребенком уверености в своих силах больше. Да и приоритеты расставлять уже научилась))

----------


## mamaRita

мне кажется, многое зависит от характера малыша и от осведомленности мамы. Я первые 2 месяца после рождения первенца ВООБЩЕ не помню! Помню только, что было трудно, что казалось, ты заперта в 4х стенах, что у всех какие-то дела интересные, а ты теперь на всю жизнь привязана к малышу. Который просыпается через каждые 20 минут после отнятия от груди. И куча заморочей по поводу того, как "должно быть"... 
Перед вторыми родами ходила в Маматуту и с тех пор мир стал другим :Smile:  Во-первых, конечно же, слинг. Во-торых, прочь все привнесенные догмы и истины извне, слушаем себя, свое тело, интуицию и своего малыша. Ну и фраза "второй ребенок - это бонусная игра" обрела вполне реальный смысл: все бытовые моменты, связанные с малышом, практически не замечаешь, есть только чистое наслаждение крохой и своей ролью мамы. Кстати, полгода Серега спал и ел практически по Споку (ровно через 3-4 часа, а ночью перерывы были дольше), вот я все думаю, это потому что он другой, чем Артем, или потому что я теперь другая? :Smile: 
И конечно безумно жаль, что я не знала всего, что знаю теперь, не знала всех тех людей, с которыми теперь знакома, до первых родов. Потому что знание, что все необходимые знания есть в тебе, дает невероятную силу и спокойствие!

----------

